# Leo Updates, 1/3



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Male, Obsidian:

















*NOTE* This is the first time I'm showing his blind eye. It was like that when he was brought home, though filled with blood at the time which has since cleared up. The other eye is fine, as shown in the main banner of AP.

Female, Onyx:









Whoring Together:









Other tank inhabitant, Jack, who only has one eye...hence the major droop:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wow awesome as usual


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

very nice, love the shadow effect on the last picture.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great pics







BTW: how big is that aro?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Breath taken pics!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff. I like the lighting effect they have.
Kinda Dramatic


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

wow those are some kick ass fish i give it a 10 lol


----------

